# Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2006)

WARNING! WARNING!WARNING!






DO NOT ATTEMPT TO RECREATE THIS AT HOME!
All pictures and wine were created by stunted un-professionals!


Well I spent most of today creating my nuclear apple/pepper wine.
I started out pressing 6 gallons of apple cider for the base(we kept out what wan't required for the six gallon batch and drank it. Yummm. I had the help of two of my boys with the cider pressing. NorthernWino wanted some pictures of my"pressing operation" so I took a few pictures of the boys in action.


A wheelbarrow of three bushels apples- McIntosh, JonaMacs, Redfree, Cortland, and some Gala to bump up the sugar. They aren't perfect apples, but they only get ground up anyway.










Waiting to be ground








The grinder- stainless teeth on a drum








The press- about 10 years old- the wood gets dark when I wash it before beginning.








The press basket full of pulp after grinding.






Third attempt at adding more pics


My oldest son pressing












Fourth attempt at adding pictures



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm trying to continue with this post but having problems getting pictures to take. 




My youngest son taking his turn


















The end result








Six gallons of fresh apple cider plus we kept 2 gallons to drink.












Next post- the peppers!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2006)

Onto the nuclear peppers- 


TAKE WARNING- DO NOT ATTEMPT AT HOME This is to be attempted only by untrained, un-professionals.
































I made apuree out of them in the blender after removing onlu the stems. WEAR GLOVES AND YOU MAY NEED A RESPIRATOR















*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2006)

The recipe:


Nuclear Apple Cider/Pepper Wine


5 1/2 Gallons fresh pressed apple cider juice.
6 Campden Tablets- crushed
2 Tablespoons Tannin-powdered
3 Tablespoons Yeast Nutrient
2Tablespoons Yeast Energizer
3 Tablespoons Pectic Enzyme
7 pounds sugar to bring SG upt to 1.090(started at 1.045)


1 Peck of hot peppers- pureed after removing stems- remove seeds for less heat
Pour the pureeded peppers in strainer bag and add to the primary.


Wait 24 hours and pitch the yeast. KV-1116




To be continued.........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2006)

WOW!!!!Thanks Appleman for the tutorial....those photos of the apple juice made my mouth water...
Then the photos of the peppers took my breathe away....am sure your sinuses are clear today...




That must make some very interesting wine....How would you describe it...cooking or drinking style????


----------



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2006)

What kind of wine- cooking or drinking? Darned if I know- this is my first attempt at hot pepper wine. I am making it with the intention of cooking with it. We like to use the apple wine for a lot of recipes. I figured I would make a batch with heat to it. We use it in pasta sauces and then add hot peppers- so...... Add the two together. If it works out great! If it doesn't.... I have the potential to make hundreds of gallons of cider and have bushels of peppers, so no big loss. As far as drinking... I would say that is a stretch... maybe sipping wine.....


----------



## Joanie (Sep 17, 2006)

You and your kids sure have had a fun day, eh!!! Great tutorial!

But now I'm wondering...If you're Appleman, are your kids Applets? =)


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 17, 2006)

Those are some scary looking peppers!



Good to warn those who do not heed your warning that gloves and maybe a respirator are in order. I'm looking forward to following this one!




By the way, I LOVE your tablecloth!*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Sep 17, 2006)

Richard - I am happy to be the bearer of good news. What you are making is delicious. I made a smaller batch than yours last year with fresh cider and hot red chiles. It was drinkable quite early, and now it is very smooth. The "heat" is quite pleasant, and I left the seeds in with the puree as I guess you did. I bottled in splits so that two of us can drink a glass and not have to recork. I will be making it again this fall after my jalapeño peppers have aged some more. We aren't quite into apple season here anyway. First I have to do a blueberry melomel, and a tomato wine with the Brandywines that are getting away from us! Gonna go the the Common Ground Fair this Saturday to get my honey.
Bill


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow, that wine does sounds like it would be great tasting! I love the taste of peppers!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 18, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> Those are some scary looking peppers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Princess loves his tablecloth...I am 'lusting' after his wheelbarrow and crusher/press....


----------



## pkcook (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not that fond of apple wine, at least not what I have made, but with peppers inserted in the mix, that sounds really good. Great photos!


I just started a jalapeno wine about an hour ago. I think it will be for cooking, but who knows?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks absolutely awesome appleman...I am going to have to give that recipe a try myself....Think th juice from my steamer will suffice?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2006)

Waldo,
I would think the juice from the steamer would work just as well, maybe better. I get a lot of solids in mine, yours should come out clearer juicing it.
The blender worked great with the peppers- it ended up looking almost like V-8 juice blend- Had to keep myself from slurping down a nice big drink of it!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 24, 2006)

Update on the Nuclear Hot Pepper/Apple Wine


Racked to the secondary yesterday. It has an orange color now - and the pepper smell WOWWWWW! It singes the hairs out of your nosewhile racking it. The dog came into the room and started sneezing!


















Also here is a shot of the Elderberry I'm making. It isn't that dark yet, but it smell really good. Not too much green goo, but I am seeing some in the carboy. That ought to be fun cleaning out!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 24, 2006)

Appleman, your wine looks great........


However I'm trying to look around your carboys at all your canned goods. I wish I or my wife had the time (or inclination) to do that. My mom use to can literally a thousand jars every year and it was good stuff. Wish I still had her recipes.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 24, 2006)

Appleman, I can't remember...did you blend something with your elderberry? Mine's been black since the before I destemmed. I _*do*_ recognize that green goo!! I racked a couple of weeks ago and have it stashed and haven't looked at it since. I'm kind of afraid to now! I hope I don't find any more of it!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Jobe. We put up about 150 quarts of tomatoes, about 50 Salsa, spaghetti sauce and a bunch of pickles etc. Soon maybe some meat for the freezer.....


Joan, I didn't mix it with anything else. I do think it will darken up some as it starts clearing. I think some of the lighter color is acturally bubbles floating up through it. I am also guilty of not squeezing the bags daily- only a few times. My gloves dissolved when I tried squeezing the hot pepper wine. Had to wait until I got some more.Gonna cover it up to keep it dark.


----------



## jojo (Sep 24, 2006)

outstanding thread






gotta try this one!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking good appleman.




I am going to have to find me some elderberries someday and try me a batch of it. At a minumum, use it for a blend with something.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 27, 2006)

Well the SG ont the Apple/Pepper was at .995 tonight and the smell from the wine thief was outstanding and pungent- so..... put a little in a wine glass to make sure it isn't spoiling(yeah, that's the excuse I'll use). Swirl it aroung a little to brin up the aromas- hell, it burned my nose hairs out! Oh well they needed trimming anyway! Next the taste test- just a little sip- WOW, the flavor is great - two drops on the tongue..maybe three..... The taste is really good! Just don't overdo it. The taste and heat lingers on the tongue.........







I think this will make a pretty good sipping wine and a great cooking wine.












"Hey Joe!", (my oldest son-27) "You want to try some of this wine?"
"Sure Dad" ...sip.... "Oh My God- that's pure death!" he says"But boy it tastes good!"


I think this one will be interesting.


...to be continued......


----------



## paubin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds great bud, From everything I've ever heard the peppers usually mellow over time. I am almost hoping not, I think this wine will be a real winner. My spiced apple is dry and I am trying to be patient while waiting for it to clear, it's been a long wait so far. I've never had apple take so long to clear, although this was the first time I have ever used organic juice. Have you ever had trouble getting your apple wines to clear?


Pete


----------



## grapeman (Sep 28, 2006)

Pete the apple usually clears well, but does take some time normally. I do add Pectic enzyme to aid clearing. This batch is dropping sediment like crazy already. You can see the line of darker wine moving down from the top. I'm thinking of trying a batch of Jelly from the bottle I had set aside. I do think it should be cut a little for that though.


----------



## paubin (Sep 28, 2006)

I used pectin enzyme but it still is taking it's sweet time. I'm thinking if it doesn't make any better progress by the end of next month, fining my be in order. 


Pete*Edited by: paubin *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like you have brewed yourself a winner appleman. I know my habanero started out fiery hot but did mellow considerably later on. How about some pics of it?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2006)

Waldo, I will try to update the picture later, for now it is on the last page-kink of orange yellow in color.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 29, 2006)

appleman,


Your apples and peppers are gorgeous! Good luck with your wine. It sounds very interesting! 


Ramona


----------



## daveb50 (Sep 29, 2006)

Appleman, your Apple Pepper wine sounds great. I made a gallon of Apple/Jalapeno wine this year, I did notuse the seeds though. It is a good sipping wine, and I have used it ina couple of chili recipes.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 21, 2006)

I racked the Apple/ Hot Pepper Wine again today. It doesn't take your breath away anymore when racking, but when I dumped the carboy- it was like a volcanic blast up the nose!



I had to taste it so I put a few teaspoons in a cup. I sipped about a teaspoon- very tasty, but it has a lot of heat! I think this one will make a great cooking wine/hot sauce. It might also do for a sipping wine in very cold weather. It kept me hot for a half hour after that one sip!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 21, 2006)

Might make a very good blend for some Apple Cider too Appleman


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 12, 2007)

So....have you bottled and drank this stuff yet????...


----------



## grapeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Since a few of you have been making a hot pepper wine, I thought I would revive this old thread from Appleman, now known as grapeman after I pulled out all the apple trees and replaced with a vineyard. 

In case anyone wonders, I still have a few special bottles of this left in 375s for special occasions and man is it good now!


----------

